# Humic/Kelp/Fulvic + FAS



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

People can call me out if this sounds like a horrible idea....

Instead of going full on N application, I'm going to do a humic/kelp/fulvic + micro dose of FAS as my first spring application, and to be applied via backpack sprayer.

My soil temps have been nearing 50 degrees over a 5 day average, but keep getting cold spells in between nicer & warmer weather. I'm not close to mowing yet. The grass has greened up some, but I think there is a difference of grass greening up vs. fully coming out of dormancy.

I stumbled across the Turf Mechanic video on a first spring application, and I found it compelling and was able to logically follow (link below)

Here is my plan.

I have humic/kelp/fulvic (HKF)blend from kelp4less. I want a small dose of Fe and just a smidge more of N then in typical FAS, so using a touch more of Ammonium Sulfate.

Here is my formula for 1 gallon per 1k sq ft:

1/2 tsp of citric acid 
1/2 tsp of HKF
1.0 oz Ferrous Sulfate
5.0 oz Ammonium Sulfate

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hcZ0dMxf1cQ


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't think its a bad idea but not necessarily due to the 'HKF' concoction, as there's no nutrient value in that, but mainly since the turf will have its natural reserves to help it out of dormancy and no super amounts of N is necessary. If you didn't apply a late-fall/early-winter fertilizer it may need a bit more than your 5oz AMS though, but you should be able to visually tell if so. 
What would a full N application look like to you, btw? For me that's 3/4# of N around March 1st.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@corneliani I see your down south, so March 1st to you is much different then up here in Chicago land. For KBG, I'd consider a full N app at a full pound. However, my lawn isn't a year old yet, so I'm planning to spoon feed @.25lbs/week. So I'm not looking to hit the N hard just yet. Honestly I'm on the fence with the HKF and if it holds nutritional value. I guess the theory is it will unlock what is there now. I spent like $20 from kelp4less on a bag that will probably last years so I'm indifferent on using it, and just figure...what can it hurt?


----------

